# bow on a budget?



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

i have $500 to get a bow and all accessories, i already have arrows

i want a new bow, what do you suggest?


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

hunting bow or target if i were you look around at shops and find a new 07 or 08 i got my 08 switchback xt for 600


----------



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

Check here and also check ebay - I actually just sold a 2007 Diamond Black Ice - fully loaded - on ebay last week for $420.00. You can get an awful lot of bow for $500.00 if you have time to wait for the one you want.


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

Hoyt has two new bows. One is the Super Hawk and the other is the Power Hawk. They are $499 and $599 a litlle over your budget but certaintly worth it.


----------



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

Someone is selling a 2008 Diamond Black Ice in the classified forum here - these are great bows.


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Try them out*

Go to pro shops and try them all out first. If you already know what kind you want, get on classifieds here. You can get a good bow on here for $500


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

hunting
i am just not sure that i want to buy a used bow, cause i just dont know what happened the previous owner did to it


----------



## FAR66 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a couple 2008 bows that I am clearancing that fit that price range. PM me if interested.


----------



## FAR66 (Jan 4, 2009)

These are new bows in the box with warranty.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

I suggest you go to a good Pro Shop and check out end last year end of season deals. I was burnt once by buying in a big box store but never at the several bow shops I've used across the USA over the years.


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

Flintlock1776 said:


> I suggest you go to a good Pro Shop and check out end last year end of season deals. I was burnt once by buying in a big box store but never at the several bow shops I've used across the USA over the years.


what do you mean "big box store"?


----------



## FAR66 (Jan 4, 2009)

Cabelas, Gander Mountain, Bass Pro, etc.,etc.,etc.


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah if i get one it will be from a local proshop or online


----------



## 3Under (Jan 30, 2009)

It's hard to go wrong on the AT classifieds. There are alot of good bows just waiting to be shot!

-Leonard-


----------



## Mrohr1 (Jan 16, 2009)

500 bucks? Just go and shoot at PSE lower end or a Diamond Rock. I believe the rock has a lifetime warrantee I don't know about the PSE. The stinger is really cheap also. You can order the Diamond rock completely set up for 500 dollars and have a local bowtech dealer order it for you to make sure it is good. Don't buy from a box store unless there are no other options.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

If you are concerned about warranty then watch buying online. Most companies will not honor the warranty if the bow was bought online no matter if it was new or used. Many of them spell it out real clear in their warranty.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Check the classifieds here. Or go to one of the box stores gander mtn etc.. Last years models are marked down 30% here in wi.


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

Look in the classifieds specifically for a deal on NIB 08 Ross Cardiacs. The seller has a bunch and is letting them go for $350 tyd. I can't find ANY negative comments about this bows performance only that as a ROSS brand it no longer has a warrenty.


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

Do your homework, have a good idea of what you want and go to the AT classifieds. You can get a great bow and save $$$. Good luck!


----------



## cebert07 (Jan 14, 2009)

Talk to Scottie in the classified form he's got some new in box 2008s and they comewith a warrenty


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

camoman73 said:


> Check the classifieds here. Or go to one of the box stores gander mtn etc.. Last years models are marked down 30% here in wi.


I would stay away from the chain stores for bow purchases, unless you are looking for something very specific and know how to set up your own bow. While I'm sure there are many skilled people who work that these counters, it is hit or miss. You are much more likely to get properly set up and fitted by somebody at an actual pro shop. It can be tempting, but usually your local martin or diamond dealer can set you up with a similar deal to what Gander or Bass Pro will offer, just with better service.


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

Agree with checking the AT adds. If I had the cash I'd have me a couple of Hoyts that's been posted for sale. 

PSE stinger, brute or chaos
Hoyt superhawk or powerhawk


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

i found a new Martin Bengal WITH warranty for $400 in the classified ads

does this sound like a good deal?


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Dewberry said:


> i found a new Martin Bengal WITH warranty for $400 in the classified ads
> 
> does this sound like a good deal?


Set up or bare? That's the normal bare price for that bow. Any local martin dealer would be able to get that bow for you for around the same price, then you have the advantage of support and assistance with getting it set up. That's my $0.02 anyway. Any local gander mountain will have several bengals on the shelf in stock if you wanted to just see how one feels in your hand. Not a bad bow for the money from what I've heard and martin is a good company to deal with.


----------



## g791 (Mar 7, 2009)

Try huntersfriend.com they have complete pkgs/ arrows, cases, releases, sights the whole shebang and paper tuned to specs b4 they ship it. :thumbs_up


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

In your original post you said, *"i want a new bow, what do you suggest?"* What type of bows have you tried in the past?

I think a Diamond or Martin would be a good place to start. You should be able to stay under your budget of $500 and get some nice accessories to go with it.


----------



## freebird134 (Feb 8, 2009)

Dewberry: what are you planning to hunt with it? If you are a whitetail guy, you can get away with just about anything, IMO. 

I'm from the west, and only started hunting whitetails in the last few years. Seems to me, the close proximity of stand hunting whitetails means that any bow from a good company works just fine. You don't need to be shooting 350 fps for a whitetail at 14 yards. 

Even if you aren't a whitetail guy, today's low-end bows are pretty amazing. Even 10 years ago when I saved my lawn mowing money as a teenager and bought a PSE Nova---that bow killed mulies just fine.


----------



## S.C.Hunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have been shooting an 07 tomakt for the last two years and have had great luck. I got it from my local shop for around $489 and it was completely set-up and ready to hunt with. I killed 7 whitetails with it last year and all shots were a complete pass through but all shots were within thirty yards. But liek people said there are a lot of good choices out there.


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

S.C.Hunter said:


> I have been shooting an 07 tomakt for the last two years and have had great luck. I got it from my local shop for around $489 and it was completely set-up and ready to hunt with. I killed 7 whitetails with it last year and all shots were a complete pass through but all shots were within thirty yards. But liek people said there are a lot of good choices out there.


Yeah this year the sniper is the lower end bowtech. A sniper or hoyt powerhawk would do fine for around $500 setup brand new.


----------



## uncledano (Aug 8, 2004)

*bow*

ive owned most of them at one time or another but check out the fred- bear line you can get a very good midrange priced bow and have cash left over i love mine jusj go to fred bear .com check out the different models read the reveiws awsome bows dan.


----------



## hatamoto (Oct 16, 2008)

*huntersfriend.com*

Check it out. I'm living not in USA, and I buy for me and my friends only from them. Fully adjusted bows with lots of things on them. And the arrows are cut to exactly specs that you want. Look ant this martin:
http://www.huntersfriend.com/2009_Martin_Saber_Hunting_Bow/compound_bow_discount_package_martin.htm


----------



## rupejosh (Mar 12, 2009)

you should look into mission archery(matthews) i just got an x3 and love it.or the diamond bows are good and the hoyt superhawk(reflex growler) same bow just a machined riser instead of moulded.


----------



## Michigan Bob (Oct 26, 2002)

:wink: Go to a PSE dealer and shoot the Brute and Stinger. You a can get a whole bow and accesorys for that money and the lifetime warranty to boot.


----------



## 5shot (Jan 27, 2008)

Get a Parker Wildfire. It wil get the job done. For the money you cant beat it.


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Ripped off*



Dewberry said:


> i found a new Martin Bengal WITH warranty for $400 in the classified ads
> 
> does this sound like a good deal?


I Just Ordered my 09 martin firecat at my local archery shop any guesses what I payed....................?????

$460.00 out the door brand new


----------

